
Brexit:supreme court rules article 50 cannot be triggered without MP vote - scalesolved
https://www.theguardian.com/politics/blog/live/2017/jan/24/supreme-court-article-50-judgement-announces-its-article-50-judgment-politics-live
======
merricksb
Active discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13470049](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13470049)

